# Alpha Kanal mit Adobe PREMIERE



## MaxtheonE (23. April 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden drum Poste ich meine Frage:

Ich Möchte den Alpha Kanal Berechnen Lassen wie Mache ich das am Geschicktesten Ich hab schon viel rumprobiert und nichts hat so funktioniert wie ich das geren hätte (NUR Schwarzer hintergrund und Weiss welches sich Bewegt).

danke

mfg

MaxTheOne


----------

